# Do Rollie Pollies (sow bugs) make for a good cleaning crew in a pede's enclosure?



## ragnew (Aug 27, 2009)

So it's time to get some isopods in my pede tanks for the cleaning crew. I see a lot of different posts/pics that have the iso's present, and I've been wondering what kind they are?

I've got a ton of rollie pollies (sow bugs I believe) that inhabit my front door step (litterally hundreds) and was wondering if I could just snag a group of them? I know they haven't been exposed to any pesticides so that isn't a problem. Would these guys work for the job that I'm thinking of giving them?

Also, all my pedes are kept in 10 Gallon tanks, would a group of 15 - 20 pollies in each tank be sufficient?

Thanks a bunch folks!


----------



## SeanJo (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1463939&postcount=8


----------



## ragnew (Aug 27, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1463939&postcount=8


Yeah, that pic is as cool now as it was the first time I noticed it. But, are those wood lice (or is it wood louse?) or rollie pollies (look alot flatter then pollies to me)? Also, would it matter either way? Unfortunately I'm not too up to par with all the different isopods (diet and such).


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 27, 2009)

it shouldn't matter.


----------



## texasroach (Aug 27, 2009)

It does matter, Wood lice like to break down wood, I would use the more rounded "pill bugs". The only problem is parasites, I would collect the wild rolly pollys and keep them in a plastic butter container with substrate for a minimum of 2 weeks before exposing them to your pedes.


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 27, 2009)

my "wood lice" eat anything that is rotting....not just wood.  i curently have a culture of hundreds that i have raised on just cricket parts.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 28, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> my "wood lice" eat anything that is rotting....not just wood.  i curently have a culture of hundreds that i have raised on just cricket parts.


I agree- both are detrivores & will eat anything in a state of decomposition.  IMO, the flatter of the two(the kind that doesn't roll into a ball) breed faster & are much more useful to a large collection because of it.  My army will often eat along side the 'pede if pieces of roach have been separated from the dead husk.  During a molt, the 'pedes tank mates will wait nearby for the 'pede to stop wriggling out of its molt before taking refuge underneath the shed exo & presumably(no microscope) having a snack.


----------

